# UAE driving license for at least 1 year in order to rent a car?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been shopping for car rentals online... I noticed that the rental car companies say that a resident should have a valid UAE driving license for at least 1 year in order to rent! So even if I exchange my license to a UAE one then I won't be able to rent a car?! Is that right?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> I've been shopping for car rentals online... I noticed that the rental car companies say that a resident should have a valid UAE driving license for at least 1 year in order to rent! So even if I exchange my license to a UAE one then I won't be able to rent a car?! Is that right?


You can rent a car on a UK licence. Fact! Avis, Budget and Europcar are all here and all accept UK licences.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

We rented a vehicle from National at Dubai Airport last month using a UK licence. I also drove a hire car for 5 months on a UK licence.

On my trip back to Dubai last month, I was going down a one way street that wasn't marked as one and almost went into the Police coming in the opposite direction! I was pulled over and asked for my licence, there were no problems and the Police let me carry on (they had no choice as other drivers were doing the same not realising it was a one way street!)

HTH


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> We rented a vehicle from National at Dubai Airport last month using a UK licence. I also drove a hire car for 5 months on a UK licence.
> 
> On my trip back to Dubai last month, I was going down a one way street that wasn't marked as one and almost went into the Police coming in the opposite direction! I was pulled over and asked for my licence, there were no problems and the Police let me carry on (they had no choice as other drivers were doing the same not realising it was a one way street!)
> 
> HTH


More proof that southerners are rubbish!!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought it's illegal for a resident to use a foreign license to drive in Dubai



Pasanada said:


> I also drove a hire car for 5 months on a UK licence.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> More proof that southerners are rubbish!!


Que? lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> I thought it's illegal for a resident to use a foreign license to drive in Dubai


It is but I wasn't a resident....long story and hence why I quit my job.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Que? lol


Drving down one-way streets the wrong way!!


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's what the terms & conditions are for most car rental companies:

All drivers must have a locally accepted driving license for at least one year. UAE residents require a current UAE License. Visitors should present a valid national and international driving license from their country of origin.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

No one in my company has had that problem before. Does that not somehow mean, if you received your license here, and not just converted it? I would make a call and make sure if I were you.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Here's what the terms & conditions are for most car rental companies:
> 
> All drivers must have a locally accepted driving license for at least one year. UAE residents require a current UAE License. Visitors should present a valid national and international driving license from their country of origin.


I can see where you have got mixed up.

A locally accepted driving licence is one [from certain countrries] that is accepted locally. A UK licence is one of these that is accepted locally but you must have held your UK licence for at least 1 year if you intend to use it.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> More proof that southerners are rubbish!!


It's a valid point your making there mazy lad!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> It's a valid point your making there mazy lad!


It sure is!!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It sure is!!


So how you finding it over there then? I am guessing you have started work? If so how are you commuting to and from work? I ask because I think I am going to be in a hotel on SZR and working just down from the Burj, interested to see how your getting on.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> So how you finding it over there then? I am guessing you have started work? If so how are you commuting to and from work? I ask because I think I am going to be in a hotel on SZR and working just down from the Burj, interested to see how your getting on.


It's good mate, 

Met some good people on the forum too.

Commuting inbetween SZR and Internet City (DIC), takes about 20mins and costs 'between' 42 and 64AED one way 

I worked out the cost of the lowest priced hire car and the costs I incur for taxis, unless you're going to be exploring all over the place taxis are the cheaper option and you don't have to worry about parking them. If you do want to explore then you can just hire one for a couple of days (and then get a better model to thrash around in!!)

Been food shopping twice (Got some more beans Maz ) and it's fairly reasonable in Carefours, got a weeks worth of shopping for just under £40 (270AED) - and not just beans and bread.

Been doing my induction (indoctrination  ) over the last couple of days so not started work proper, that starts tomorrow, so will keep you posted...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I thought the same thing about costs and taxis... Taxi does work out cheaper than renting or buying, but after this morning/weekend/months it is settled. As soon as I can, I am getting a rental!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> It's good mate,
> 
> Met some good people on the forum too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your doing well mate!

I was looking into a rental car but as you say probably makes more sense to get taxis as I am out there for two months initially, if/when I get my permanent contract I will look to buy a motor.

So you have a kitchen in your hotel then or are you in an apartment?

Looking forward to a cold beer with you when I land in October!


----------

